# Living at the vets' - Part 2



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good luck today I am sure the dental will go fine but I understand its also a worry. I also have been living at the vet since Sunday. We too our cairn terrier to the ER. She has not been acting right, overall she throws a lot, just bile and has off days where she won't eat anything not even her best treat. But its becoming more frequent. A week ago she ate some of her toy but did throw it up and I was 99% sure it was all of it but you never know. This past week she has been off her food every other day and since we had the incident with the toy we were worried that perhaps I did not find it all and then she threw up a meal and it had a strange hard nodule in it. It looked like kibble very hard stuck together. Well she seemed to brighten up afterwards next morning she ate normal but when I went to give her breakfast I saw small throw up, it was mucus that looked reddish like it may have had blood in it. Well he ate normal but following morning she was off her food again and other lethargic for a very stoic active cairn. So now I figured we had given it enough time and off to the er we went. They x-rayed her, checked her BW and kept her for the night on iv fluids. In the morning (yeteray) I took her to my own vet and he kept her on iv all day and she ate a little ID and it stayed down. He also re did X-rays to be sure nothing was obscured during the first as she did have some food in her belly. There is no blockage. I brought her home for the night but she will go back for the day to be on iv again. The radiologists said there is some thickening I think he said of the intestine walls. This could be due to IBD or even cancer. MY vet said he could do a ct scan but really after today I'm in the hole for about $1800. so we re first going to treat as if she has IBD and see how it goes. If she continues to get sick then we will have no choice but to do the ct scan and go from there. She is my husbands partner and he loves her more than I think me, lol So now I will pack up this lil girl and drive on over to the vet. He will keep her till late afternoon while my youngest daughter has surgery. Why a week. When it rains it pours. Hope your baby come thru her dental just fine. I always hv my vet also do nails whenever someone is under as they can then go a bit shorter than I do.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh how worrying Mufar - I do hope it proves to be something manageable.

I have just phoned the vets - "Sophy is fine but Gerard needs to speak with you - can he call you back in half an hour?" Now my blood pressure is rocketing...!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

...And has dropped again - he just wanted to tell me all was fine, bloods were spot on, no extractions and she can now come home. Phew - that was an unpleasant 20 minutes!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So happy all went well for you all. Just got back from dropping Scruffy off, spoke with vet felt pretty good since her response is going well that she has IBD. He also took a stool sample and I I had told them its a gassy looking stool which makes him lean more toward the OBD, she will come home this afternoon with oral med, prescription food and probiotics and we will she how she continues, he said he may want to switch her to a hypo allergenic food but we will see. Thank you for yr thoughts they were appreciated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is safe home after lunch and lots of cuddles at the vets. She is obviously feeling better by the hour - a snooze in the car on the way home was just what sjhe needed.

Hoping Scruffy does well on the special food and bounces back as quickly as Sophy!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad Sophy is safely home and the awful waiting is over. 

Hope Scruffy perks up too Mufar!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad it went well with Sophy and the dental. Mufa, what a week indeed! Daughter having surgery and a beloved pet getting sick too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to say I thought Sophy's treatment was pretty reasonable - pre-anaesthetic bloods, anaesthetic, thorough tooth cleaning + nail clipping and what sounded like an extra special lunch came to less than £220/$280. My dentist charges that for dental work without even sedation!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

fjm said:


> I have to say I thought Sophy's treatment was pretty reasonable - pre-anaesthetic bloods, anaesthetic, thorough tooth cleaning + nail clipping and what sounded like an extra special lunch came to less than £220/$280. My dentist charges that for dental work without even sedation!


 ow, that’s a fantastic price for sophy’s treatment.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tilly-cat's blood and urine tests are now also in. SDMA down from 15 to 13, which is good, weight up slightly, which is also good. The other results were variable, but overall indicate early stage kidney disease, with no diabetes or other complicating factors. I have already adjusted her diet to reduce the phosphorus levels, and that is all my vet recommends at this stage - we will monitor with regular blood tests every 3 - 6 months and start drug treatment if it becomes necessary.

Now just Poppy's heart check to go!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am glad Sophu is back home and her BW is looking better. Continued healing!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Wishing good healing to all the pups undergoing procedures. I dread the day mine get older and/or have an issue! Jen and Sage and Saffy


----------

